# Security Issues



## Sun chaser (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi I'm planning to purchase a property in Spain, possibly in the summer of 2013. Initially it will be a holiday home with a view to moving permanently when I take early retirement but that won't be for another 7 years. 

My question is, what do you guys do about security of the property when you are only visiting occasionally. Are you best to buy in a gated community? Do people generally pay an agency to look after the property while it lies empty?

Any advice would be very welcome


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that would depend where you intend to buy.

Here we get so little crime that security isn't an issue and when away we just lock it. However if you are going to buy on the Iberian peninsular, I suspect that things may be somewhat different.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We bought our house a year before we moved here permanently. 

We are on a gated community as well as having rejas on doors and windows and didn't have any problems.

Also, being on a community (only 67 houses) neighbours tend to look out for each other's houses.

The other piece of advice if you are leaving your property empty most of the time is do not have expensive TV, DVD, CD player etc as these are the things that attract casual thieves.


----------



## Sun chaser (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Hepa, thank you for a quick response. I was thinking of somewhere in Costa Blanca, reasonably close to Alicante or Murcia airports so that I could do a quick hop over if I only have a long weekend off work. I've read on some threads that security can be an issue in some areas where the majority of properties are used by Spanish residents as second holiday homes and generally lying empty off season. 

Cheers


----------



## Sun chaser (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks DunWorkin, Keep an eye out for any properties that your neighbours are selling as El Campello is on my list of recommended areas to consider lol. I think I'd have more piece of mind knowing that it was in a gated community if lying empty for months


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sun chaser said:


> Hi Hepa, thank you for a quick response. I was thinking of somewhere in Costa Blanca, reasonably close to Alicante or Murcia airports so that I could do a quick hop over if I only have a long weekend off work. I've read on some threads that security can be an issue in some areas where the majority of properties are used by Spanish residents as second holiday homes and generally lying empty off season.
> 
> Cheers


I'm in CB North, just over an hour to Alicante Airport. We have an alarm. We also have a key holder. The alarm would notify the key holder and security company and elicit a response. The neighbours would also keep an eye out for us. We've never had a problem though in 8 years


----------



## Sun chaser (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Stravinsky, do you pay an annual fee to the key holder and security company? If the alarm goes off after a door or window had been forced / broken, would the key holder or security company organise the repairs without you having to fly over there to sort it out yourself?

Thanks


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Our first home in Senorio de Roda Spain, was bought as a holiday home, it had a very strong security door, and reja's on all but one window. it was broken into when we nipped out for 2 hours during daylight. My Mum had been visiting us, and unfortunately brought all her jewellery and cash over, without telling us, it was all stolen. After that we had a reja put on the only window without, and had a safe concreted into the place. There was a lot of break ins when these houses were new, so we weren't alone.
Twice this year our present home in Javea has had vandals in the garden, they got over an 8ft electric gate, while we were away on both occasions. That was before we had our new alarm system fitted in with security camera's. The system we have got warns the local police to attend, if it is activated, plus we have two key holders if we are away.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sun chaser said:


> Thanks DunWorkin, Keep an eye out for any properties that your neighbours are selling as El Campello is on my list of recommended areas to consider lol. I think I'd have more piece of mind knowing that it was in a gated community if lying empty for months


If you ask nicely , Dunworkin might sell you his house! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/129293-el-campello-house-reduced-150-000-a.html


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> We bought our house a year before we moved here permanently.
> 
> We are on a gated community as well as having rejas on doors and windows and didn't have any problems.
> 
> ...


We have just (this month) bought an apartment as a holiday home on the Costa Blanca, I had the same thoughts about security, we choose a large apartment on the 11th floor in a gated community as opposed to a stand alone villa for security & maintenance reasons. But I guess if someone really is determined to get into a property there is not a lot that will stop them, same goes for the UK & everywhere else I guess.

DunWorkin is right, if you are going to leave the property empty for periods of time best not to fill it with expensive items & make sure you have good insurance that will cover you for every eventuality.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sun chaser said:


> Thanks Stravinsky, do you pay an annual fee to the key holder and security company? If the alarm goes off after a door or window had been forced / broken, would the key holder or security company organise the repairs without you having to fly over there to sort it out yourself?
> 
> Thanks


I live there. However what I said applies to times when I am away / travelling etc. No I dont pay a fee, but those that do generally tend to be around €30 a month afaik, with people like Securitas. If a window was broken then yes I have cover, but to be honest most windows in Spain have bars at them, so a broken wiindow is not an issue. Dorrs are metal 16 lock reinforced type, you'd have to have a welding torch to get through it


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd have a key holder if at all possible. It's not just security that's an issue with properties left vacant for long periods - it would be wise for someone to pop in regularly just to check everything is ok.... things can go wrong (electicity shortages, leaks in pipes for example) which may lead to further damage if left. Plus it would be better if someone was able to air the property occasionally.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I'd have a key holder if at all possible. It's not just security that's an issue with properties left vacant for long periods - it would be wise for someone to pop in regularly just to check everything is ok.... things can go wrong (electicity shortages, leaks in pipes for example) which may lead to further damage if left. Plus it would be better if someone was able to air the property occasionally.


just make sure that it's a properly registered & insured keyholder - insurance companies have been known to refuse to pay out if it's discovered that the keyholder isn't 'legal'


I'm not talking about for someone who lives here & goes away on hols, like Stravinsky - I mean for those who don't live here & are only here a few weeks a year


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Since we moved in permanently we are rarely away for more than a couple of weeks at a time but for those that are the Community President lives on site and holds keys.

She also keeps an eye on houses and makes sure there is not a lot of post sitting in any of the post boxes.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a Securitas system, which we had installed about 6 years ago. We had it upgraded recently to their new system, which if the alarm is triggered takes a picture that they can look at to see if there's anyone in the house. In addition they speak to you through control box, and if you can't provide the password they cal the police. The control box has a battery which will work for 36 hours without power, and they send you an email (or an SMS) if the power goes off for longer than a few minutes. They send you another when its restored. In addition they send you alerts if the alarm is triggered, so you know if there is a problem. 

If you have a smartphone you can turn the system on or off from your phone, and request a picture at any time. They also have a product where you can open the door ( I haven't got this as we live here).

I think is about €500 to install and we pay about €34 a month. You don't need a phone line as it uses a SIM card to connect to the call centre. They also deal with you in English. We installed it when we bought the property, and it was about 6 months before we moved to Spain. Never regretted installing it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Since we moved in permanently we are rarely away for more than a couple of weeks at a time but for those that are the Community President lives on site and holds keys.
> 
> She also keeps an eye on houses and makes sure there is not a lot of post sitting in any of the post boxes.


yes, that can work in small gated communities


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ours was a holiday home for three years (2005-2008) before we moved here permanently. We had no problems except for a broken garage window (kids throwing stones). We are in the middle of a village and the house has rejas, a solid metal door and very diligent neighbours.

The insurance company insisted on a local keyholder and a monthly check, so we paid the secretary at the estate agents €10 a month to do this, which she was very happy with. We had to turn off the water, gas and electricity when we weren't here, and obviously we didn't leave any valuables. As I recall it was about £240 a year, certainly less than the insurance on our home in the UK.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CapnBilly said:


> which if the alarm is triggered takes a picture that they can look at to see if there's anyone in the house.


It's to be hoped then that you arent wandering around the house naked and forget that the alarm is on then ..... I suppose you could give a cheerful wave


----------



## jeenius55 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi

My mum lives in Fuente del Gallo between Gib & Cadiz. She started off by going a few weeks a year and now spends 6 months there 6 months in Scotland. She lives in an ungated community, was advised to put fancy bars on her windows for when she is there and has external blinds for when she is not and has never had any trouble. 
She lets it out for some of the summer months when she is not there and at 84 has decided it is too much for her and now has put it up for sale yesterday. /SNIP/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> It's to be hoped then that you arent wandering around the house naked and forget that the alarm is on then ..... I suppose you could give a cheerful wave


Depending on the pictures, you might get a discount or a surcharge on the monthly fees!!


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

*Security*

Where we live, Balearics, thieves have been targeting British owned houses. They identify them by the enormous satellite dishes we need to get UKTV, so maybe forego British telly until you make a permanent move - you'll probably be on the beach or in a bar somewhere anyway!!!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Funnily enough I did forget one day last week. I walked into the main room, and when it flashed I realised I 'd forgotten to switch it off ( I got waylaid when I got outnofnbed, so I forgot). However, there is a failsafe. If you disengage the alarm within 20 seconds of the alarm triggering it considers that you set it off accidentally, so I don't think it sends the picture, well I hope it doesn't LOL.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We don't live in a community, just a 'normal 'street of fairly large houses which are lived in all year round. Every single one, including ours, has been burgled.

We returned from a short walk with our large Ridgeback to find intruders in the house. The dog chased them but fortunately didn't get them before they did an Olympic-style jump over the garden wall.

We have rejas and an alarm system but foolishly I didn't set it as we would be out for a very short time. The thieves had clearly been watching the house for some time.

A friend was burgled a couple of weeks ago...he set the alarm but it didn't work. The security company said the thieves must have had an inhibitor to disarm the system.

As for the police...ring the emergency number and after a few minutes of music an operator will ask you a series of questions, my favourite being 'Are the thieves still in the house with you?'
I refrained from telling her I was about to make them a cup of tea whilst waiting for the police to arrest them...

The police arrived about thirty minutes after the call.

Experienced thieves know well that they have up to ten minutes before the alarm company or police arrive. You can load up a lot of stuff in that time....

We have rejas and a


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I think if you're targeted, thieves will be able to get in most places, but generally, if they're just roaming round looking for somewhere to break in, a visible alarm system will deter them, and they will move on to the next house.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there such a thing as an 'inhibitor' which can cancel alarm signals?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Is there such a thing as an 'inhibitor' which can cancel alarm signals?


I think they block the sim card signal rather than cancel it. You can buy them on ebay, and the range can vary from 10-40 metres.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> I think they block the sim card signal rather than cancel it. You can buy them on ebay, and the range can vary from 10-40 metres.


Surely doen't that mean all the burglars have and use them?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Surely doen't that mean all the burglars have and use them?


Its possible that professionals rather than opportunists ( which are the majority of burglaries) have them, but a sophisticated alarm system has a monitoring system, so it recognises when there is a communication problem.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Surely doen't that mean all the burglars have and use them?


Quite.

If it were so easy to block an alarm, why pay the fee?

And I don't have a SIM card...


----------



## Sun chaser (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Thank you all for your helpful replies. Now I'm more worried about CapnBilly's naked pic being posted all over the internet than being burgled lol 

I think I will pass on the alarm system that takes pics, it just gives the thief a chance to throw in a rude gesture for good measure!!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Quite.
> 
> If it were so easy to block an alarm, why pay the fee?
> 
> And I don't have a SIM card...


It depends perhaps how old the alarm system is and how clever the swag bag men are! But signal blocking technology has been around a long while now and is very easy to get hold of!
I upgraded my alarm which I plan on taking with me when I move, it apparently changes the code every time when using the fob.
One thing more experienced thieves do is not just block the system from being set but read the actual code when the alarm is set or deactivated. but more up to date alarms make this much harder to achieve.
In saying that to reduce the risk of an alarm being messed around with, use your wired key pad when leaving and entering your property! it's the wireless transmission when using the fob that can make an older alarm more susceptible!
A lot of the older garage remote door systems have little or no security built in and so are a lot easier to crack than most alarms these days.
One of the best features imo in many alarms now is the option for your to enter several phone numbers for the alarm to call in the event of an activation. If the call isn't picked up then the alarm system calls the 2nd number on the list and so on etc.
Most have land line connection but some have an ad on module that takes a standard mobile SIM card. You can also get SIM alarm ad-ons for older alarms.

Prevention of course has to be the objective. I'll be investing in some vibration alarms/detectors of some sort but not even looked yet. So they should set the alarm screaming if a thief tries to force open a window or door etc! Hopefully before any damage is done!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Muddy said:


> It depends perhaps how old the alarm system is and how clever the swag bag men are! But signal blocking technology has been around a long while now and is very easy to get hold of!
> I upgraded my alarm which I plan on taking with me when I move, it apparently changes the code every time when using the fob.
> One thing more experienced thieves do is not just block the system from being set but read the actual code when the alarm is set or deactivated. but more up to date alarms make this much harder to achieve.
> In saying that to reduce the risk of an alarm being messed around with, use your wired key pad when leaving and entering your property! it's the wireless transmission when using the fob that can make an older alarm more susceptible!
> ...


Thankyou, Muddy. That information is very useful.

Our alarm is quite ancient, we don't have a remote so we always use the keypad.
I agree with you, prevention is the best way forward...That and our 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback. 

He lives in the house with us, not in the garden so the only time the house is empty is when we are both out walking him. After our break-in we decided to walk him at different times of the day as we suspected the thieves had been watching and observing our routine.

We've just had a workman in to remove the wall safe which is empty and to which we have no key and don't know the code. It took him ages to cut it out from the wall.

But at least I can stop worrying about being tortured for a code I don't know....
We've nothing valuable to put in a safe anyway...


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou, Muddy. That information is very useful.
> 
> Our alarm is quite ancient, we don't have a remote so we always use the keypad.
> I agree with you, prevention is the best way forward...That and our 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback.
> ...


You're most welcome.
You know I'm sure most of the old alarm systems are fine, it's just when they have fobs and wireless keypads is when they become easier to hack, a bit like some of the new car security systems apparently!
If you upgrade look for 868MHz systems, lower MHz systems tend to be older. Also check if your new system if you buy one outside of Spain is approved. I do remember reading something about some frequencies are not allowed but I've not found if the above is ok in Spain as yet.
I think having a big dog is probably the best alarm system, and a bonus having an alarm system that can bite 
Maybe you should think about installing a new alarm, you can link various things to them including flood lights, smoke detectors and some have a panic button on the key fobs. Some also have an option to enter a code if you were under duress! You then enter the duress code so the burglar thinks you are disabling the alarm and the system will activate the alarm in silent mode if you configure it that way!
I´v also got mine set-up so when the alarm is off and my garage door is opened the alarm will chime, or I can set different zones on and off in various combinations. Can get a bit complicated, but at the same time very useful.


----------

